# GH available from the NHS?



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Is GH available from the NHS, if so which brands would they be?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, but only for certain reasons, and highly unlikely to be in doses required by a bb'er. No idea on the brand though.

http://www.nhs.uk/medicine-guides/pages/MedicineOverview.aspx?condition=Growth%20hormone%20deficiency&medicine=Genotropin


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Yeah I think if you ask your doc real nice he'll prescribe you some bluetops.

Genotropin is the only one I know of


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Genotropin classed as pharma grade then?

just got a mate telling a friend hes got some Norditropin off the NHS, trying to find out whether hes BS'ing or not


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

this might help you mate

http://www.nhs.uk/medicine-guides/pages/MedicineOverview.aspx?condition=Growth%20hormone%20deficiency&medicine=Genotropin


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> Genotropin classed as pharma grade then?
> 
> just got a mate telling a friend hes got some Norditropin off the NHS, trying to find out whether hes BS'ing or not


http://www.nhs.uk/medicine-guides/pages/MedicineOverview.aspx?condition=Growth%20hormone%20deficiency&medicine=Norditropin%20Simplexx

looks like they do supply it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

found this too

http://www.nhs.uk/medicine-guides/pages/MedicineOverview.aspx?condition=Growth%20hormone%20deficiency&medicine=norditropin%20simplexx&preparation=Norditropin%20SimpleXx%205mg/1.5ml%20solution%20for%20injection%20cartridges

how many iu's do you get with Genotropin and Norditropin? Sure he told me its a 45iu bottle? Does Norditropin just come in pen form?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

the NHS dont use genotropin

they use genatropin

im not splitting hairs here....im pretty sure genotropin in ug gh


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Jimmy said:


> the NHS dont use genotropin
> 
> they use genatropin
> 
> im not splitting hairs here....im pretty sure genotropin in ug gh


http://www.nhs.uk/medicine-guides/pages/MedicineOverview.aspx?condition=Growth%20problems%20in%20children&medicine=Genotropin&preparation=Genotropin%2012mg%20powder%20and%20solvent%20for%20solution%20for%20injection%20cartridges

looks like they do genotropin


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jimmy said:


> the NHS dont use genotropin
> 
> they use genatropin
> 
> im not splitting hairs here....im pretty sure genotropin in ug gh





ALR said:


> http://www.nhs.uk/medicine-guides/pages/MedicineOverview.aspx?condition=Growth%20problems%20in%20children&medicine=Genotropin&preparation=Genotropin%2012mg%20powder%20and%20solvent%20for%20solution%20for%20injection%20cartridges
> 
> looks like they do genotropin


what Jimmy is meaning is that there is a UG lab GH called Genotropin which is generics the NHS do Genatropin Kabi pens these have 2 chambers that when placed into a dispensing pen the middle plunger pushes through so the liquid can mix with the powder, i am usin these at the moment and they are the best i have ever used.....

the NHS do use the following

Humatropin(sp)

Simplexx

NutropinAQ


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

NHS offer the following according to the BNF and Nice guidelines

SOMATROPIN

Genotropin®

Humatrope®

Norditropin®

NutropinAq®

Nice selection, have to be a vertically challenged fella or pediatric patient to get some though


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> what Jimmy is meaning is that there is a UG lab GH called Genotropin which is generics the NHS do Genatropin Kabi pens these have 2 chambers that when placed into a dispensing pen the middle plunger pushes through so the liquid can mix with the powder, i am usin these at the moment and they are the best i have ever used.....
> 
> the NHS do use the following
> 
> ...


If you look at what I quoted the article I posted says genotropin, not genatropin.

theres prob generic called genotropin too, not like they can stop a ug usin their name


----------



## joker4147 (May 25, 2011)

Has anyone heard of regena-tropin by urim phamacuticles eu???


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

GH for £7.25! LOL


----------



## Kirby24build (May 22, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm want to start a cycle I just don't know what to start it with and I would appreciate it if someone could help me out? Thanks mate


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

If you have a question please start a new thread.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

just seen it, hes got the green colour box, 15mg/1.5ml cartridge. Looks nice but i havent ever seen one so have absolutely no idea how good it is ha. Cartridge was sealed in a air tight plastic tray.

he'll be using insulin pins to draw and jab with. How do you measure dosage for iu's when doing it this way, without the actually Novo pen?

thanks


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

You reckon if i go to my Dr and complain that i have a little bit of a belly that i cant get rid of he will give me some Genatropin for 'obesity'?


----------

